# Seachem Flourish and snails?



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I am thinking of buying some Flourish but will this hurt snails? I know copper can kill them but I also heard that Flourish (not Excel) should be okay to use. 

I'd like to add some nutrients for my plants (to hopefully expand my plant adventure!), but don't want anything that is not snail friendly. If not Flourish, is there something else that is recommended?

Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Flourish is fine. Almost all ferts have trace elements of Copper. Not enough to harm inverts or gastropods, though. It's explained at the site below describing the "shrimp safe" formula.

I use the the column and substrate ferts sold here Thrive All in One Planted Tank | Aquarium Plant Fertilizers | NilocG Aquatic Labs Very easy to dose because it's one pump per so many gallons. And you don't need to buy extra trace elements as one does with other brands.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I use it and I have snails


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

`Thanks for the replies  


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Flourish is fine. Almost all ferts have trace elements of Copper. Not enough to harm inverts or gastropods, though. It's explained at the site below describing the "shrimp safe" formula.
> 
> I use the the column and substrate ferts sold here Thrive All in One Planted Tank | Aquarium Plant Fertilizers | NilocG Aquatic Labs Very easy to dose because it's one pump per so many gallons. And you don't need to buy extra trace elements as one does with other brands.


Do you use both Thrive and Flourish, or just Thrive?


BettaloverSara said:


> I use it and I have snails


````````````````````````````````````
The last thing I want is having my snails die on me so I'm glad to hear that. Is that the only thing you use for your plants?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> `Thanks for the replies
> 
> Do you use both Thrive and Flourish, or just Thrive?
> 
> ...


That’s all I’m using right now, tabs or liquid I’ve never had issues with my snails.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use just Thrive liquid and tabs.


----------

